# Man Cave/Home Theater Audio Help Needed!



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys. I am new to this forum and have been reading up a lot! Seems like people really know their stuff on here and I could def use some help! Got the go ahead for a man cave but on a super strict budget. Looking at the Optoma hd20 and Favi 120" motorized screen and would love any comments/advice on those but what I really need help on is my audio. My room is about 12x14 with 9' ceilings and My budget is about $350 for the speakers/receiver which I know is dirt cheap but I don't think I need anything crazy since I'm in a townhouse condo with neighbors connected and my room is pretty small. The Onkyo ht3400 is only $250. I know its not a powered sub which is a downside but the system has good reviews and I only need a 5.1 system.

Sorry I am such a noob at all this since I'm just out of college and in my first home. Is there anything in that price range that someone can suggest? I know Denon and Onkyo have good receivers and I am open to suggestions. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

23bossman said:


> Hey guys. I am new to this forum and have been reading up a lot! Seems like people really know their stuff on here and I could def use some help! Got the go ahead for a man cave but on a super strict budget. Looking at the Optoma hd20 and Favi 120" motorized screen and would love any comments/advice on those but what I really need help on is my audio. My room is about 12x14 with 9' ceilings and My budget is about $350 for the speakers/receiver which I know is dirt cheap but I don't think I need anything crazy since I'm in a townhouse condo with neighbors connected and my room is pretty small. The Onkyo ht3400 is only $250. I know its not a powered sub which is a downside but the system has good reviews and I only need a 5.1 system.
> 
> Sorry I am such a noob at all this since I'm just out of college and in my first home. Is there anything in that price range that someone can suggest? I know Denon and Onkyo have good receivers and I am open to suggestions. Thanks for the help guys!


Hello,
If $350 is your budget for Speakers and an AVR, HTIB's really are your only choice. Check out Newegg as they have some really good deals on Onkyo. Including their HTIB's. I will say if using a Projector and Motorized Screen that spending that little on the Audio side of the equation will certainly be a rather large compromise.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Agree with Jack, those Onkyo HTIB systems get good reviews.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes I realize the budget is low and I'll need a HTIB. I can live with that though. At least for now. Any opinions on specific HTIB's? I too have read good stuff about Onkyo.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Onkyo is the way to go. They use AVR's in many of their HTIB's. I purposely do not know a great deal about them as there are too many compromises made to reach the pricepoints. At least with the nicer Onkyo ones you can add separate Speakers down the road.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I you have not settled on anything yet the RM705 is a nice 5.1 set from Polk to get you started. $250 is most of your budget but it should be as the speaker system does most of the work. 

As for the reciever head over to shoponkyo or accessories for less and pick up a refurbed unit. I would stretch my budget a bit if I were you and get something like the Onkyo 609 for $300. That will put you at the $550-$600 mark for speakers and reciever but is also a more realistic budget to get something that is current and will perform pretty good. Cost does not equate to loudness of the system but quality of the sound.

If you are dead set on a prepackaged system accessories for less has them and many of these will fit your $350 budget. Always start with a little better system then you think you need. Nothing worse then throwing down $350 on a system and then wishing you got something a bit more capable later on.

Good luck with your search,

JD


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand your budget....Its going to be tough I agree with Jack on the HTIB or a new egg on sale polk/onkyo reciever which in my opinion would be better.....I was looking at your specs and you need to make sure with that size screen that your going to be able to project the whole screen....are you projecting from the 12' side or the 14' side either way you will have to project from almost the very back of the room at that size

Projector central has a calculator that works well for this

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

I will be projecting from about 14' and it will be from the back of my room. Are there issues with projecting from the back of the room? Sorry if thats a stupid question. The reason I am mainly looking at the htib is I already have the onkyo ht6100 in my house and have been extremely happy with it and I don't think I even need something that nice. I am no audio expert. Thats why I was looking at the onkyo htib-3400 because of the price and the reputation of onkyo. The only real drawback I saw was the nonpowered sub. For $250 it seemed like a pretty good deal?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

14' should give you the distance to get the full 120" out of the projector but check the calculator each projector has diffrent specs the back of the room will be fine imo....I am at 13'8" with the same screen...if you are happy with the sound thats all that really matters...its subjective and honestly your taste is all that counts


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The other option to stay within your budget is to go the used receiver route. I picked up an Onkyo 705 last week for 150.00 and then plug it in the polk 5.1 system that was suggested earlier and you have a nice setup for 300-400 hundred. :T

Matt


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats a great idea Matt. Where did you pick up that Onkyo receiver?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

look on amazon, ebay, audiogon, videogon....I have had good luck with all of these just make sure you use paypal so you can have some recourse if the sale dosent go as planned...overall I have had good luck with all


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a nice reciever for $209

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-3D-Multi-Source/Multi-Zone-Receiver/1.html


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

This is on sale this weekend with free shipping for $179 looks like it would be capable of doing the job for your needs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-EMC-030212-Index-_-Receivers-_-82117397-L0A

add this with the polk speaker package


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Or you could hook it to these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMBRIDGE-S...27?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item3f1450d083
You would be surprised what these little guys can do! Of course the laws of physics still come into play. :devil:

Matt


----------

